# Freshly molted spider photos.



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

My female B. smithi molted again for me for the 3rd time in 15 months.  Seems to only about an inch larger from when I bought her.

















Also my B. bohemi molted, more beautiful then ever.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Also, my P. nigricolor JUST molted. Notice the ghostness quality 






















Enjoy!


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 28, 2005)

sweet photos dwayne :clap: , good looking T's


----------



## anderstd (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice photos.


----------



## TheNothing (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful
especially the P. nigricolor

and looks like your camera has a great macro


----------



## Brian S (Mar 28, 2005)

Most excellent pics as usual Dwayne


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Most excellent pics as usual Dwayne


Funny, you say that because I had the camera on the wrong setting instead of "auto" and the pictures still turned out nice, just a little too large though. 

Thanks for the kind words....


----------



## Washout (Mar 28, 2005)

Did that "male" smithi I sold you turn out to be female after all? Or is this a different one?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Washout said:
			
		

> Did that "male" smithi I sold you turn out to be female after all? Or is this a different one?


HAHA, I was right!  It is indefinate an immature male.  I wonder how the other three I predicted turned out?  Now I will have a breeding pair in the future.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey it worked lol


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (Mar 28, 2005)

Your bohemi is beautiful!


----------



## Washout (Mar 28, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> HAHA, I was right!  It is indefinate an immature male.  I wonder how the other three I predicted turned out?  Now I will have a breeding pair in the future.


You were right on my other two. I checked their molts and they are male and female.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Washout said:
			
		

> You were right on my other two. I checked their molts and they are male and female.


Damn, I am good!  Three out three and all from the "bump rub" sexing method!  Only one more to go to see if I nailed all four.  Where's Schyler (Xanzo)?  I wanna know if his turned out male!


----------



## Washout (Mar 28, 2005)

I think he stopped posting here and stopped being active in the hobby when he had a heating accident and lost almost all of his tarantulas last year.


----------



## bagheera (Mar 28, 2005)

Pretty spiders. While it is true that I have declared a moratorium on more spiders...seeing that boehmi is tempting!!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Pretty spiders. While it is true that I have declared a moratorium on more spiders...seeing that boehmi is tempting!!


And to think that guy is only 1.5"!! Wait until it hits 5", you might just wet yourself!


----------



## ilovebugs (Mar 29, 2005)

wow. very nice photos, beautiful spider.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 29, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> Beautiful
> especially the P. nigricolor
> 
> and looks like your camera has a great macro


yeas...that p.negricolor :drool:


----------



## Spiderling LT (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow graet spiders, speciali Boehmei


----------



## gothmog (Mar 30, 2005)

Fantastic 

I am waiting on on my B. boehmei who hasn't molted for over 4 months 

-- Jon


----------



## jbrd (Mar 30, 2005)

nice set of pics


----------

